

Panic State of the Union ’11 - whalesalad
http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/10/panic-state-of-the-union-11/

======
chengyinliu
What concerns me is the time they spent on the software before even going into
the beta phase: "Coda 2 has now been in development for about a year and a
half."

This is probably normal for the traditional development cycles(, which is not
what I'm familiar with). However, with the web apps fastening the whole
process, they will face serious challenges. A good example is CulturedCode's
Things[1], a good GTD software with no support for cloud syncing. They wrote a
series of blogs about how they will implement it back at the beginning of the
year. After roughly 9 months, they haven't finished it and it is still in
internal beta. Even for the beta, it has been 3 months. I can't imagine that
for web applications. Things was great, but because of the pain of syncing, I
switched to Wunderlist.

Panic makes great things, hopefully they will keep it up.

[1] <http://culturedcode.com/things/>

